# 67 GTO Benchseat



## Perkinsc (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey All,

I'm new to this forum from Canada! I recently purchased a 67 GTO convertible project car. It is a convertible with benchseat and steering column shifter. I read on another post that out of the 90,000 production that year that only 753 of them were made with benchseats and steering column shifter. Does anyone have a production number with them for the convertible? Does this rarity increase the value? It needs alot of work but I'm very excited to start getting at it! Any information would be greatly appreciated. Not a whole lot of info out there about them besides them being rare. Look forward to digging more into this site. Have a good one.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've seen several '67 GTO's with bench seats and column shifters, and they were automatic trans. cars. I've never seen a manual trans '67 GTO with a column shifter. If yours is an automatic car, I doubt there were only 753 of them, just from what I've run across. While a lot more scarce than the bucket seat, floor shift car, it is less valuable. Rarity does not always mean increased value. There's a reason there were many more bucket seat/floor shift cars: it was sportier and more attractive. Don't want to burst your bubble, a '67 GTO in any configuration is a prize, and not often seen on the road these days. Good luck with your project.


----------



## InjunRAIV (Aug 21, 2013)

geeteeohguy said:


> I've seen several '67 GTO's with bench seats and column shifters, and they were automatic trans. cars. I've never seen a manual trans '67 GTO with a column shifter. If yours is an automatic car, I doubt there were only 753 of them, just from what I've run across. While a lot more scarce than the bucket seat, floor shift car, it is less valuable. *Rarity does not always mean increased value.* There's a reason there were many more bucket seat/floor shift cars: it was sportier and more attractive. Don't want to burst your bubble, a '67 GTO in any configuration is a prize, and not often seen on the road these days. Good luck with your project.


This. OMG, this. I can't even count all the people that think their 4 cyl radio delete is valuable because it is rare.

67 convert is great. Buckets/4 speed on the floor might actually improve its desirability/resale. Good luck!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

With an option like bench seats, I don't think you will find a specific break down between convertibles and hardtops. Often the number is derived from a percentage of cars equipped with a bench seat. The GTO came with a set of options as "standard" - ie the GTO package. But, you could also select individual items through a dealership if you ordered the car, or if a dealership ordered a specific car. Of course the factory could do this too. So the bench seat was an option over the standard bucket seats included in the GTO package. Same with the column shifter.

My brother owned a 1967 GTO with the optional 255 HP 2BBL carb 400CI engine, a real low compression, economy version of the 400CI. I suspect it was a low production offering on a 1967 GTO, but it did not make the car more valuable, it decreased its value because the desirable GTO's have the higher HP engines. The 3-speed manual trans is standard on the GTO, but most opted for the extra cost 4-speed or automatic. In the price guides, they usually deduct a percentage of the GTO value for having a 3-speed! Its a good trans, I've had them, but its the 4-speeds that make the GTO desirable and higher priced. You might find that your car had the lower HP engine seeing it has the bench and column shift. There was a 335 HP version of the 400CI as well. Get the PHS history on your car using its VIN number. It will tell you a lot about your car if you haven't already found the cars build sheet.

In any case, a convertible is a great start whether its original or not, it will still pull a higher value, but its not about value, its about the fun, the memories, the car shows, cruizing, thumbs up gestures, and the occasional street challenge. And make sure you use SPF-50 sunscreen when the tops down -which will be most of the time. Hahaha


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

PontiacJim said:


> With an option like bench seats, I don't think you will find a specific break down between convertibles and hardtops. Often the number is derived from a percentage of cars equipped with a bench seat. The GTO came with a set of options as "standard" - ie the GTO package. But, you could also select individual items through a dealership if you ordered the car, or if a dealership ordered a specific car. Of course the factory could do this too. So the bench seat was an option over the standard bucket seats included in the GTO package. Same with the column shifter.
> 
> My brother owned a 1967 GTO with the optional 255 HP 2BBL carb 400CI engine, a real low compression, economy version of the 400CI. I suspect it was a low production offering on a 1967 GTO, but it did not make the car more valuable, it decreased its value because the desirable GTO's have the higher HP engines. The 3-speed manual trans is standard on the GTO, but most opted for the extra cost 4-speed or automatic. In the price guides, they usually deduct a percentage of the GTO value for having a 3-speed! Its a good trans, I've had them, but its the 4-speeds that make the GTO desirable and higher priced. You might find that your car had the lower HP engine seeing it has the bench and column shift. There was a 335 HP version of the 400CI as well. Get the PHS history on your car using its VIN number. It will tell you a lot about your car if you haven't already found the cars build sheet.
> 
> In any case, a convertible is a great start whether its original or not, it will still pull a higher value, b,ut its not about value, its about the fun, the memories, the car shows, cruizing, thumbs up gestures, and the occasional street challenge. And make sure you use SPF-50 sunscreen when the tops down -which will be most of the time. Hahaha


I have, as seen on Iras 67 thread, an all original 1967 GTO with the bench seat, Turbo Hydromatic 400 tranny with a column shifter with the YS 335HP/441 torque engine, 4 barrel Rochester carburetor. The car is new to me but has been in the family since new. The PHS documentation is pictured on the thread as well. When I looked at the window sticker it does not show the column shifter anywhere as an option. As a matter of fact the basic description of GTO standard options on the sticker seems to be vague and varied. Regardless, the car came from the factory with the column shift auto with the bench seat as ordered by my wives Grandfather. I still have not got up to speed on the build sheet also pictured on the thread for the car but I intend to get more familiar with how they worked as I go. All I know is Ira ordered the car with the engine tranny combo as well as the bench seat column shift to maximize floor room from the factory. Interesting this issue is so cloudy.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I used to have a customer in the '80's who had a dark blue/black interior '67 GTO, and he was the original owner. Car had a bench seat with a folding armrest in the middle. And the shift selector for the automatic TH400 was on the column, just like a family sedan. He was a tall man, and said he liked the extra room a bench seat gave him to move around on long trips. The car was very, very fast.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

It would seem that the bench seat option included the column shift, so it may have been selected as "bench seat with column shift". A dealer order book would have these options. I have one for the 1968 Chevrolet year models. It is a big album with individual options from colors to engines to accessories. It has paint chips, interior cloth swatches, and vinyl top swatches. Plus color pictures of the model cars. Something like this would provide an answer with regards to the bench seat/column shift option. To get more info on what the GTO came with as standard equipment, either a dealer brochure or an advertisement for the 1967 GTO will list these items to include optional upgrades. Researching a little history through dealer materials, auto magazine test drives, and advertisements of the day can provide good background info.

Personally, I'm 6'4" and to me a bench seat with a 4-speed wiggle stick is the set-up to have. They certainly made them as full size cars went this route. And you will see these in the Road Runners on occasion with the tall pistol grip shifter. Can't say as I have ever seen a GTO with bench seat and 4-speed, but that's not to say they may have let a few go out the factory door. I know they made a factory 1968 Lemans 4 DR with a 4-speed and a buddy had a factory Dodge 440 (model type, not engine) 4 DR 383 CI with 4 speed.

AND........the best part about a bench seat is the room you have when you're with your girlfriend(or wife) and you're............. Well, you know. Hahaha, ah the memories.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've seen several bench seat/4 speed GTO's. The shifter is bent to clear the front of the bench seat. I once owned a '66 Dodge Coronet with a bench seat and a factory 4 speed. It was a 383 car retrofitted with a 440, and I shouldn't have sold it....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

My 1969 GTO came with factory 4 speed and the bench seat. Of all the things I changed on the car: engine, trans, rearend, body color, brakes, wheels.....I left the interior completely stock and I never fail to get comments like "they never made a GTO with a bench seat". The only thing really nice on my car when I bought it was the interior and it was one of the reasons I bought the car as it was optioned weird. Bench seat, 4 speed, rear defrost, hideaways, AM radio with reverb, light group, PS, PB, vinyl top. 

My favorite part is the big cushy armrest............... although you can't shift with it down! :lol:

I would love to know how many were made this way as I was told it was a special order. I do know it was only available on the GTO in black or white though. Funny as the Lemans came with a bench in almost any interior color. :confused


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

You learn something new every day. I have never seen a GTO with a factory bench and 4-speed. Seen several bench/column shift cars. My '68 Lemans is called a Lemans Sport because it has the GTO interior, bucket seats & console, and my ignition switch was the same as a GTO as I learned in my search for a replacement that they had three different switches based on body type and apparently a standard Lemans & Tempest used a different configuration at the plug.

In any case, bench seat and a 4-speed works for me.


----------



## Perkinsc (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the productive feedback! I think on my re-build I'm going to leave the bench seat and steering column shifter as is just because of its uniqueness. The conversion is always an option down the road if I do decide to switch it up. I did read somewhere that only 753 - 67 GTO's were made with the bench seat and steering column. I believe the source got it from a auto magazine from back in the day. Anyways, it's still a "GOAT" convertible and I can't wait to get started on this beautiful machine! Lots of work ahead. Thanks again.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

Perkinsc said:


> Thanks for all the productive feedback! I think on my re-build I'm going to leave the bench seat and steering column shifter as is just because of its uniqueness. The conversion is always an option down the road if I do decide to switch it up. I did read somewhere that only 753 - 67 GTO's were made with the bench seat and steering column. I believe the source got it from a auto magazine from back in the day. Anyways, it's still a "GOAT" convertible and I can't wait to get started on this beautiful machine! Lots of work ahead. Thanks again.


I would love to know the number of the bench seat column shifter combo both auto and stick that were made. Good on you for keeping it as it is. As GTO-GUY and a few others have counseled me originality is more valuable than modifying a car. I am experiencing this every time I drive my GTO. I originally wanted to swap the premium hub cabs for Rally wheels but every where I go people tell me the wheels are so unique and original they love them!!


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

My 67' GTO had a back seat. Good times. I remember one night after a dance, me and this super hot redheaded chick, a real redhead as I found out later that night, named Heather McDonald drove out to McJester overlook, this romantic makeout spot on top of a mountain. Anyway, things start heating up, and she suddenly climbs between my front buckets into the backseat and says "Guess whose not wearing panties?" I immediately...wait.

Oh, BENCH SEAT. Sorry. I misread the title of the thread. Disregard.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

She was surprised you were not wearing panties??? She should have known better LOL.


----------

